# [Warmachine/Hordes] The Galleon - Mercenary Colossal, perfect for Orky Megadread



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Another Colossal released, this time for Mercenaries. This one looks like it could be Orkified pretty easily as well.









Here's a size comparison for you:









So it's about about the size of a Mega dread, as far as I can tell. It's due out in January.


Oh, and there's also the amazing gargantuan Archangel, though the final pics/release date haven't been set yet. Here's a WIP that Privateer Press put up about it:








It's going to be MASSIVE, and amazingly awesome to boot.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Ooh, yes. It could. What's the usual price point for a Warmachines Colossal?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Ooh, yes. It could. What's the usual price point for a Warmachines Colossal?


About the same as for a Mega Dread RRP, but you can get some good discounts at places like Miniature Market, where they go for about $100, free shipping, and occasional further discounts (they had an extra 8% off for black friday weekend stuff). I think the Galleon is a little larger than the Mega Dread as well.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

maddermax said:


> About the same as for a Mega Dread RRP, but you can get some good discounts at places like Miniature Market, where they go for about $100, free shipping, and occasional further discounts (they had an extra 8% off for black friday weekend stuff). I think the Galleon is a little larger than the Mega Dread as well.


Ouch. I just felt my wallet wince in pain. Still that would be a helluva thing to field. Thanks for the info.


----------

